# Übertragung der Änderungen zu HMI



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

hallo leute.
ich hab ein Problem und zwar : in einem alten programm( wincc flexible Touch Panel) habe ich ein paar änderungen gemacht. diese änderungen werden nicht zu HMI gerät übertragen.
habt ihr eine Idee.


----------



## Gebs (4 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zigelei,

ist Dein Paneel im Transfermodus?

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

eigentlich nein.
normal eingeschaltet.und wenn ich zum transfermodus umschalten müsste wie kann ich das machen bitte?


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Dezember 2008)

johnijs Antwort:


johnij schrieb:


> Sooooo,
> 1- Temporäre Dateien löschen( in der Workbench bei Extra..)
> 2- Das ganze Projekt generieren
> 3- Das Projekt ins Panel laden


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Dezember 2008)

*Transfermodus*

bei Power-on wird vom TP normalerweise kurzzeitig ein Auswahlmenü angezeigt, u.a. Transfer.


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie kommt mir diese Fragestellung bekannt vor........ 
Also: Welches Panel verwendest du denn? Das ist von Panel zu Panel unterschiedlich.


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

ich habe schon das programm generiert.aber sinnlos.muss ich unbedingt auf dateien löschen?


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

Temporäre Dateien löschen kannst du machen, dann neu generieren, aber wenn dein Panel, auf das du übertragen willst, nicht im Transfer-Modus ist, dann wird das nichts! (Außer du hast Remote Transfer aktiviert). Also nochmal: Welches Panel verwendest du? Normalerweise kommst du in Transfermodus so, wie Perfektionist es beschrieben hat.


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

touch Panel ist TP 177A 6"
temporäre dateien finde ich nicht .ich habe den transfer schon aktiviert aber nix passiert


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

wo kann man diese Power-on finden?


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

Hast du im Panel den entsprechenden Kanal, auf dem du übertragen willst, aktiviert? Der ist glaub ich standardmäßig deaktiviert. Adresse (Profibus oder MPI, weiß ja nicht, wie du übertragen willst), eingestellt, bei "Transfer" in WinCCFlex auch die richtige (Ziel-)Adresse eingestellt?


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

zigelei schrieb:


> wo kann man diese Power-on finden?


 
Panel neu starten!


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

ok ich werde mal das propieren.danke


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

leider komme ich nicht auf die lösung.ich habe alle funktionen probiert aber nix.
ich danke euch alle auf ihre mithilfe.


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Dezember 2008)

zigelei schrieb:


> leider komme ich nicht auf die lösung.ich habe alle funktionen probiert aber nix.
> ich danke euch alle auf ihre mithilfe.


gehst Du jetzt schmollen?

nu komm, machen wir das Schritt für Schritt! Panel vom Strom trennen (grüner Stecker) und den Strom wieder einstecken. Was passiert? irgendwann wird mal kurz ein Menü angezeigt, da steht dann Start, Transfer, Controlpanel ...


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

natürlich nicht schmollen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,
 ich habe den HMI vom strom rausgeschtekt und wieder reingeschteckt.nach dem starten kommt er normal zur mein Hauptmenue Bild.das heißt nix passiert.immer das alte Bild bleibt.keine Änderungen.


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

nochmal: mit welchem panel arbeitest du?


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

hallo Eliza
 ja mit TP177A 6" touch Panel


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

sorry, bin heute etwas verwirrt....
wenn das panel "hochfährt", dann startet deine runtime ja nicht sofort, da ist erst ein auswahlmenue mit den von perfektionist beschriebenen button. da musst du dann auf "transfer" klicken. das menue siehst du nur maximal 3-5 sekunden bevor die runtime startet, also immer schön daneben stehenbleiben beim hochfahren!
wenn du das angewählt hast, steht da sowas wie "connecting.....". dann kannst du den transfer von winccflex starten.


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

nein es gibt kein auswahlmenue beim hochfahren.beim starten geht er direkt zu meinem Hauptmenuebild.


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

sehe ich das richtig, dass dann gleich deine anwendung startet?
gibt es in deiner anwendung irgendwo einen button, mit dem du wieder aus der runtime rauskommst und dann auf die "windoofs-oberfläche" kommst?


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

ja richtig
aber dieser Button habe ich nicht in meiner Anwendung.


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

tja.....
auch für den bruchteil einer sekunde kommt nicht dieses fenster mit dem auswahlmenü auf das du dann ganz schnell klicken kannst? 
oder meinst du mit hauptmenüfenster die windows-oberfläche?


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

dieses Auswahlmenue sehe ich nicht.und das Hauptmenue  ist meine alte programmierte Schaltfläche.beim starten geht re direkt zu diesem Menu.also ich habe keine Auswahl.ich glaube das muss nur ein problem in der HW sein.


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

versuch mal ein betriebssystem update mit urlöschen über winCC flex. danach sollte dein projekt vom panel verschwunden sein.
oder hat noch irgendjemand eine andere idee?


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

ich habe mich  vorher auch an diese betribssystem  aktivieren überlegt. aber ich kriege diese Meldung dass ich mein Programm verliere und alle Daten die im touch Panel gespeichert sind.


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

das programm hast du ja wohl noch, oder?
oder du machst vorher eine sicherung vom panel über flex.


----------



## zigelei (4 Dezember 2008)

ja natürlich habe ich das Programm noch im USB.nein ich mache keine sicherung vom Pabel.soll ich das machen?


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2008)

wenn du exakt das programm, das auf dem panel ist, auf usb hast, dann brauchst du das natürlich nicht. dann kannst du dein betriebssystemupdate so machen.


----------



## zigelei (5 Dezember 2008)

guten morgen Eliza

wenn ich betriebssystemupdate mache, dann muss ich mein programm neu laden.dann bestimmt muss ich wieder mein programm zu touch panel übertragen lassen.und willeicht stehe ich wieder auf diesen Problem


----------



## Gebs (5 Dezember 2008)

Hallo zigelei,

nach einem Betriebssystemupdate verhält sich ein TP/OP etc. wie bei einer Erstinbetriebnahme
und fährt automatisch im Transfermodus hoch.

Grüße
Gebs


----------



## zigelei (5 Dezember 2008)

ok alles klar .ich würde das mal probieren.
danke


----------



## zigelei (5 Dezember 2008)

ich bin nochmals.
nach betriebssystemupdate soll ich mein programm desarchivieren ?was soll ich machen genau nach diesen schritt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Eliza (5 Dezember 2008)

du willst doch dein geändertes programm auf das panel spielen. also öffnest du das ganz normal in winCCflex und transferierst es.
steht auf deinem panel jetzt "connectin to host..." oder siehst du noch das auswahlmenü? dann musst du erst auf "transfer" klicken und dann kannst du den transfer von flex aus starten.


----------



## zigelei (9 Dezember 2008)

*fehlermeldung*

hallo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich habe immer den Problem von trasnferieren noch nicht gelöst
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.wenn ich mein Projekt generiere oder auf Konsistenz prüfen oder beim transferieren kriege ich diese Meldung: Type Hmi Folder an " HmiScreenFolder" nicht unterstüzt. jemand weisst villeicht was das bedeutet und wie kann man es wegmachen?


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2008)

schon mal temporäre Dateien löschen bzw. alles neu generieren versucht?


----------



## zigelei (10 Dezember 2008)

guten morgen.
ja trozt dieses ( alles neu generieren ) kriege ich diese Meldung.


----------



## m_w (10 Dezember 2008)

Beim durchstöbern der Projektverzeichnisse ist mir aufgefallen, daß es eine Datei "Folder-HmiScreenFolder.ICO" gibt. 

Wird in dem Projekt evtl. dieses icon verwendet und das TP unterstützt das nicht oder die icon-datei ist beschädigt?

Hast du das icon bei den Änderungen eingefügt?


----------



## zigelei (10 Dezember 2008)

eigentlich dieses Icon-Datei habe ich nicht eingefügt.was bedeutet dieses Icon


----------



## Ralle (10 Dezember 2008)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal ein völlig neues Projekt aufsetzen, von mir aus mit nur einem Button und dieses Projekt dann mal generieren und übertragen. Wenn das geht, kannst du davon ausgehen, daß deine Flex-Installation soweit in Ordnung ist, dein altes Projekt aber nicht. Wenn das neue Projekt auch nicht funzt, würde ich zumindest WinCCFlex, nach einer kompletten Deinstallation neu installieren.


----------

